

Where the girls at? SXSW Edition - amanelis
http://girls.kiwigrove.com/

======
marcusbooster
We should be looking at ways to decrease autism rates.

~~~
pohl
If we can find ways for men inside the spectrum to hook up with women outside
the spectrum, that may help in the long run.

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aspergers_pr.html>

~~~
yummyfajitas
There is an extensive literature on this topic, and a community devoted to
educating people about it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pickup_artist>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seduction_Community>

------
Rariel
I'm surprised there is no corresponding "Where the boys at?" or does that
defeat the purpose? It would be easy enough to create the same site for girls
to find boys. that can also be a problem at times...

~~~
pohl
_I'm surprised there is no corresponding "Where the boys at?"_

This reflects the asymmetry of power distribution in the sexual market brought
on by nature's unfair dispensation of vaginas.

~~~
jolie
Why are we assuming that a tech conference should be anyone's sexual
playground, be they male or female? Also, what's up with all the boy-girl,
girl-boy heteronormative assumptions?

At the end of the day, all this site did was show me 2 sexist coders (gasp!)
who will likely never have enough respect for women to be able to work with
any real women in a collaborative or professional setting.

~~~
pohl
_Why are we assuming that a tech conference should be anyone's sexual
playground_

Are you asking me? It's the site's premise, not mine.

As for their heteronormative assumptions (if any), must the site be prepared
to service all markets before they're allowed to enter any one market?

 _Edited as per gte910h's observation below._

~~~
gte910h
I don't understand why you'd say they're assuming anything about the sexuality
of the women that they're looking for. If anything the site is resoundingly
silent on that, just literally mapping 4sq checkins to locations for people of
the female gender who checked in.

------
Mz
Why are people even assuming that the only possible use for this site is for
men looking to pick up women? Most women tend to be very social creatures and
I can well imagine this having a totally platonic, social use for women
looking for other women to hang with so they don't feel so out of place in a
(presumably) male dominated venue.

